# How is the slide marked on the new M9's?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

Was at show and looked at a new, from a dealer M9. The frame is markes M9 but the slide is marked 92fs. Is this the way the new M9 should be markes? Thanks


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

That is a problem with buying guns from a "dealer" at a gun show. Not sure why someone would want to put a 92FS frame on a M9 slide, but I am fairly certain that it did not happen at the factory. Look at the thread that is posted just below yours to see a picture of the right side of an M9. If you want to see some more M9 pictures, go to GunBroker or the "other" Beretta Forum.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

despite having a ton of them I never really paid attention to the marks on the m9 in my armory. what I see in your other thread seems about right, the markings look out of place, but I can't confirm with a side by side comparison atm. only marking I remember off the top of my head is left side serial number 1337147,  my personal issue m9


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, Beretta did use some 92FS slides etc. on M9s to keep up with production demands...


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

DNS said:


> Was at show and looked at a new, from a dealer M9. The frame is markes M9 but the slide is marked 92fs. Is this the way the new M9 should be markes? Thanks


Paging Shipwreck, PAGING *SHIPWRECK *! ! !

Another cleanup needed at the junction of Aisle 92 and Aisle M9 ! :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, my 92FS does not say M9 on it anywhere. Hmmm... In fact, my Model 84F does not say 85 "Cheetah" like my 85 does. Hmmm... Maybe I got ripped off. Maybe Beretta put some mix-n-match parts on their pistols from the factory, but I would not trust it. JMHO.


----------

